# Zugriff auf fremdes 1&1-SmartDrive-Laufwerk



## Newsfeed (13 Dezember 2010)

Ein ungewöhnlicher Fehler beim Update der Clientsoftware für das 1&1-Homenet ermöglichte Nutzern am Montag den Zugriff auf die Daten eines anderen Anwenders.

Weiterlesen...


----------

